# Used items in cancun



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Where can I buy cheap used items for home in Cancun? And bicycle


----------



## Stare Decisis (Jan 29, 2017)

By home, do you mean furniture and appliances? Try Mercado Libre or Segunda Mano.

Edit: I haven't used either, but have perused both.


----------

